# Pet Friendly Resorts



## TYCOON (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a list of Pet Friendly resorts in Florida ?

tycoon356@yahoo.com


----------



## ronparise (Jun 20, 2011)

The only one I know of is Celebration World resort

If there are others, Id be interested as well

there is a very nice pet resort within the disney complex in Orlando...Best friends Pet Care, 2510 Bonnet Creek Parkway lake Buena Vista Fl 877-493-9738..Some of the kennels have their own flat screen tv and a webcam so you can see your pet on your computer


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jun 20, 2011)

Merriweather Resort in Fort Lauderdale allows pets.


----------



## Bigbird130 (Jun 20, 2011)

I found Floridaysresortorlando.com allows pets and I thought I saw where Westgate Vacation Villas allows pets now but I can't find out for sure


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2011)

Caribe Beach Resort on Sanibel Island is pet friendly.  

Their website:  http://caribebeachresort.com/

Steve


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2011)

Bigbird130 said:


> I found Floridaysresortorlando.com allows pets and I thought I saw where Westgate Vacation Villas allows pets now but I can't find out for sure



I just called Westgate to verify if the Villas does and they told me no but they did give me a list of the other resorts that are pet friendly.

Westgate Towncenter
Westgate Lakes
Riverranch
Myrtle Beach
Williamsburg
Smokey Mountains
Bass Lakes
Emerald point
Tunica
Painted Mountain. 

The pet fee is $75 refundable.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2011)

ronparise said:


> The only one I know of is Celebration World resort
> 
> If there are others, Id be interested as well
> 
> there is a very nice pet resort within the disney complex in Orlando...Best friends Pet Care, 2510 Bonnet Creek Parkway lake Buena Vista Fl 877-493-9738..Some of the kennels have their own flat screen tv and a webcam so you can see your pet on your computer



Celebration charges $56.50 per pet and you can have 2 pets under 40 pounds and they want a certificate of vaccination and proof of weight upon checkin.  Just called to check.


----------



## kalua (Jun 29, 2011)

*pet friendly resort*

westgate vacation villas( per rci web)1 pet $80 cleaning,and a $75. deposit.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2011)

kalua said:


> westgate vacation villas( per rci web)1 pet $80 cleaning,and a $75. deposit.



Hmmmmm.   I specifically asked the Westgate reservation agent and he said that this resort was not on the list.  I'll have to call again.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 30, 2011)

If you're in II, TAS in St Augustine is pet friendly (Sat check in only).


----------



## lounge_lassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's the list for RCI:

US Resorts:

Resort ID Resort Name City/State/Province 
0087 Chateau Rouge Lodge Red Lodge MT 
0743 Olympia Vacation Owners Oconomowoc WI 
1426 The Waves Ocean City MD 
1690 Lucayan Ocean City MD 
2349 Inn At Silvercreek Silvercreek CO 
2524 The Plaza Resort And Spa Palm Springs CA 
3187 Kala Point Village Port Townsend WA 
3986 Kohl's Ranch Lodge Payson AZ 
4876 Royal Host Club/Holly Bluff Marina* Deland FL 
5002 Atlantic Resorts Ocean Pines MD 
5009 Caribe Beach Resort Sanibel Island FL 
5043 Vacation Villas Titusville FL 
5133 Rancho Ruidoso Condos Alto NM 
5184 Royal Host Club / Lake Eufaula* Stigler OK 
5389 Celebration World Resort Kissimmee FL 
6047 Mrop At Kala Point Village Port Townsend WA 
6057 Vacation Village in the Berkshires Hancock MA 
6772 The Hilton Club Of New York New York NY 
8784 Pointe on the Bay Ocean City MD 


In Canada:

Resort ID Resort Name City/State/Province 

0039  St Ives On Shuswap  Celista BC
1459  The Lodge At Kananaskis  Kananaskis AB
1637  Banff Rocky Mountain Resort  Banff AB
1712  Crystal Lodge  Whistler BC
2887  Hotel Kananaskis  Kananaskis AB
4053  Royal Host Club /Shuswap Lakes*  Sicamous BC
6148  White Point Vacation Club  Queens County NS
7500  Champlain Shores  Haliburton ON

*Houseboat


Be sure to contact resort staff in advance to inquire. You may also wish to contact a resort of interest directly to see if a kennel is available onsite or close by.


----------



## Present (Jul 7, 2011)

*Questions...*



Steve said:


> Caribe Beach Resort on Sanibel Island is pet friendly.
> 
> Their website:  http://caribebeachresort.com/
> 
> Steve



Steve,

Do you know if they have weight restrictions?  I didn't see a pet policy on the website.  Also, is it true Sanibel allows dogs on the beach? Any restrictions / permits needed?

Thanks
Helen

PS LOVE PET FRIENDLY RESORTS!


----------



## Cavalier (Jul 14, 2011)

*Pet Friendly*

Top for pet lovers


----------



## webdizzy (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone know if a list of II pet-friendly resorts exists?


----------

